# Watch boxes that DON'T stretch watch straps?!



## Blue Jam (Aug 7, 2013)

PROBLEM: My wife bought me a beautiful leather watch box. OK, that's obviously no a problem. The problem is, I'm loath to use it! The watch box cushions/inserts to attach the watches to, are a little too large with insufficient give to accommodate my watches, which are on deployant buckles. They all fit over when open, but to close them is very tight, and the constant outwards pressure can't be good for keeping links in good condition.

SOLUTION ONE: Get rid of the deployant buckles. I don't like this proposition - the deployant significantly increases the life of leather straps, and is the only option for bracelets.

SOLUTION TWO: Keep using the watch box. If i don't close the buckle, the straps fit round the cushions but because of the loose material they won't sit straight, flop over and and don't fit particularly well into their slots.

SOLUTION THREE: Get replacement cushions. This would be my preferred option, but I haven't been able to source anywhere that sells inserts at anything other than standard sizing. I have tried a couple of generic versions and even some beanbags I thought might fit, all to no avail so far.

I know there may be other ways to solve (cans of spinach for the Popeye effect? Send the wife back to the shop :-d) but I don't have abnormally small wrists, so this can't be a problem unique to me. Is anyone aware of a reputable seller with watch box inserts available in a range of sizes (I don't have a tape measure to be specific, unfortunately)?


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

I bought small black jewelry pillows on eBay that work OK.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

A little redneck I admit, but how about running a zip tie around the pillow and cinching it down tight? Should shrink the pillow just enough to fit your straps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

I had a watch box where the cushions had slip on overlays. But they were still either too big or too small without them. I ended up cutting the overlays in half and gluing them to the cushions. What type of cushions are you dealing with? You may have some options to be creative with. Cheers


----------



## Mquitori (Sep 9, 2012)

SOLUTION FOUR: Don't use the cushions at all. Not sure it's a practical solution, but a solution none the less.

That is why I prefer watch boxes that accommodate watches WITHOUT the use of cushions.


----------



## Naylor07 (Nov 3, 2011)

Finding good looking replacement cushions is a pain. Jewelry pillows are an option, but will never look as good. If you are crafty you might be able to make some cushions in a similar style. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello, interesting problem here. My suggestion would be to use a tie-wrap, zip-tie or string to sintch up the pillow a little bit. This would make the overall inner diameter of the pillow a little smaller, and still allow you use everything you have. A little ghetto I know, but hey it'll work great!


----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice "redneck" suggestion. I'm new to the forums and didn't see your post before I posted mine. I called mine "ghetto". Either way...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Just throw the pillows out. Waste of space. Problem solved!


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Problem solved: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=43554697


----------



## Blue Jam (Aug 7, 2013)

Davidka said:


> Problem solved: Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #6 (2017) - Page 1088


This could work! Will get to seeing about working up some covers for them once I confirm they're suitably sized for my watches, thanks.


----------

